# 5 nutritional deficiencies and how to correct them



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Interesting that items that are on the top of the list are discussed a lot when it comes to IBS and IBD.FYI....much more info in the articalhttp://www.cortlandtforum.com/5-nutritiona...article/121111/Deficiency #1: FiberDeficiency #2: Long-chain omega-3 fatsDeficiency #3: Vitamin DDeficiency #4: MagnesiumDeficiency #5: Calcium


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

For years nutritionists have known that the vitamin and mineral content in our fruits and vegetables have been in severe decline. In spite of this, intelligent people continue to try to achieve adequate nutritional intake without any real idea of just how much of a particular vegetable bought at the local grocery store from an unknown supplier and stored and transported in unknown ways is necessary to achieve those levels, day after day. We can count the calories; but not the absorbed magnesium, as an example. I know there are too many disparate causes to our condition(s) to pin this all on agribusiness/agriscience alone; but our sheer numbers may well make us the canary in the mineshaft. Of those top 5 items, with the exception of fiber--which I only supplement 25 gr of the 30 gr minimum, and only when indicated by the quality of my stools--, *I do achieve all of the minimums from my supplements*. I also eat, frequently; but I do not have to worry so much about the quality of the nutrients in my foods, any more. I do not think it a coincidence that all of the repairs to my health are subsequent to this regimen. I try to eat quasi-organically and I am sure if my poultry were all free range, antibiotic free, I would have even less pathogens to fight off. Still, it is the least difficult channel for a lazy man to travel. Mark


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

At the beginning of my disease (I have IBD and IBS) I was extremely ill - 20-30 D BMs/day, inability to eat, lethargy, etc. It took 3 years of playing with my diet, taking it easy on my gut, and 9 Asacol pills per day for my gut to calm down to a level where I could function a bit better, but still had anywhere from 2-8 BMs per day, some D, some just not great. Then by year 6 I was able to add an adult Multi-vitamin to my days without throwing off everything (previously one adult vitamin could set me back weeks. I took Flintstones vits. about 3x/week). Years 7-10 really improved as I kept eating better, more organically, absolutely NO preservatives, additives, or antibiotics in anything. 1-2 normal BMs per day with the occasional IBD flare-up. But still taking 6 Asacol per day. Anytime I tried to go lower than that dose I had an IBD flare and went back to 8/day. For the past year I've taken the following supplements on a daily basis: Multi-vit., Calcium/Vit. D, Zinc, Iron, and Folic acid. About 6-8 months ago I read about another IBDer who started eating 1 cup of spinach per day and found he no longer needed his IBD meds. I'd not eaten anything green or leafy, without terrible consequences, in 10 years. But, this man's story made me try eating baby spinach. I've been eating a handful of spinach (lots of magnesium there) mixed in with some romaine lettuce with olive oil and white wine vinegar every night for about 4 months. I have 1-2 totally normal BMs per day and am down to 4 Asacol tabs per day. We're going on a trip for Christmas, but afterwards I'm going to try bumping that dosage down to 2 per day and see what happens. So, it sounds like this article is on the right track. I think, though, that depending on how active your disease is you may have to introduce news foods and vits. slowly. It took me 10 years to get where I am food and vit.-wise. Good luck to all,Elizabeth


----------

